# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  ДрузьяЕслиВыУжеПробовали покончить жизнь самоубйством,вы не умерл расскажите об этом

## Ксюша666

Здраствуйте, меня зовут Ксюша, мне 12 лет, я хочу рассказать о своей попытке покончить жизнь самоубийством, как то раз я сильно поругалась с родителями, и поссорилась со своим парнем, которого любила больше всех на свете, эта любовь была сильнее всех чувств, я готова была просто каждый день быть рядом, да я знаю может в моём возрасте такая любовь не возможна, но у меня были чувства на столько сильны, что я себя не контролировала, и вот однажды он сказал что между нами ничего не будет, и мне стало так плохо я ревела, выдерала волоси на себе, билась об стенку, и мне пришла в голову мысль, "- Может мне спрыгнуть с 10 этажа, или порезать вены, или наглататься таблеток", я лежала и думала, если спрыгивать будет больно, если резать тоже, я пришла к выводу что съем все таблетки которые найду, я пошла на кухню, и взяла из оптечки все таблетки которые попались, через 1минуту мне стало очень плохо кружилась голова, слабость, я легла на пол, и ещё к тому же общалась в аське, всем говорила какая я бедная овечка, что вот..у меня все плохо, сознание я не потеряла, и просто лежала на полу, потом пришла мама и моя тетя, начали меня спрашивать зачем да почему, вообщем хорошем это не закончилось, меня положили в больницу, и я лежала там целую неделю, потом мня выписаои и поставили на учет в миллиции, и потом я поняла что если у нас трудности в жизни с ними надо бороться а не уходить от проблему, черные силы нас подавляют на такие поступки, не надо поддаваться своим слабостям, жизнь продолжаеться и надо ею радоваться, ведь кто то живет ещё хуже тебя, и вообщем не делайте глупостей...

----------


## Pechalka

ты прям как я...я вчера тоже сьела таблетки,от которых появилась слабость и кружилась голова и до сих пор кружится и ещё руки трясутся от чего- непонятно ...я нехочу жить больше!!! я мучаюсь каждый день...я схожу с ума каждый день,потому что вообще общаться не с кем...я вообще  очень плохой человек! В моей никчёмной жизни много боли...

----------


## pobarabanus

> потому что вообще общаться не с кем...я вообще  очень плохой человек! В моей никчёмной жизни много боли...


  нескем общаться? ну хорошо я буду писать неотстану чтобы перехотелось общаться .  мне только куда вам писать побольше оставте адресов если можно чтобы я знал куда писать .

----------


## Pechalka

я сказала,мне нужно живое общение,а не интернетное...и вообще я сейчас не в духе,могу нагрубить,если что...лучше недоставай меня в личке и на вопросы "как тебя зовут" я не отвечу,пока не прийду в себя...

----------


## pobarabanus

> я сказала,мне нужно живое общение,а не интернетное...и вообще я сейчас не в духе,могу нагрубить,если что...лучше недоставай меня в личке и на вопросы "как тебя зовут" я не отвечу,пока не прийду в себя...


 нагруби я необижусь. живого общения нету так что пользуйся интернетным ато еще хуже будет

----------


## U.F.O.

*вау* мне бы в 12 лет такую грамматическую образованость... помню себя в 12 лет, я игрался в PS1 и не парился вопросами суицида на почве несчастной любви.. а вообще подозрительно....

----------


## stre10k

*Ксюша666*, урок на будущее - не сиди в аське, когда умираешь... я уж не говорю про крайний цинизм такого положения... ну а что потом тебе будут говорить лучше вообще не представлять... ты кстати виделась уже с теми, кому писала тогда? интересно, что они сказали )) 
в твоем возрасте ще можно делать кучу ошибок и почти совсем о них не жалеть, так что лучше живи.

----------


## Psalm69

пипец... скоро 8-ми летние дети будут писать в форму е о "попытках самоубийства из-за несчастной любви"...

----------


## Леся

Я понимаю, что 12 лет - это уже подростковый возраст, где куча проблем и чувства обрушиваются. Но, с русским действительно все печально. Это называется "не хочу учиться, а хочу жениться".

----------


## Леся

> ты прям как я...я вчера тоже сьела таблетки,от которых появилась слабость и кружилась голова и до сих пор кружится и ещё руки трясутся от чего- непонятно ...я нехочу жить больше!!! я мучаюсь каждый день...я схожу с ума каждый день,потому что вообще общаться не с кем...я вообще  очень плохой человек! В моей никчёмной жизни много боли...


 Вообще очень плохих людей не существует. В человеке всего поровну и хорошего и плохого. У тебя слишком много агресии, это не способствует общению ни в интернете, ни в натуре. Откуда злости столько? Когда человек испытывает истинное страдание, мучительное и на грани непереносимлсти, такое, когда действительно можно сказать " не хочу жить", его душа совершенствуется, очищается. Такой человек тоньше и острее реагирует на горе других людей, и, как правило, становится терпимее и мягче. А ненависть ко всему миру и ко всем -это просто нежелание "трудиться" и менять свою жизнь. Это самый простой и примитивный путь. Ты так ничего не добьешься и ничего никому не докажешь.

----------


## МаксимНазаров

Эх Ксюша Ксюша, хорошая ты девочка я чувствую, но горячая уж слишком. Тебе кажется что ссора с родителями и развод с паренм - трагедия всей жизни?

Миллионы людей погибали в концлагерях, вот это трагедия, плавно перерастающая в статистику.
Зато теперь, уверен, ценишь жизнь как никогда больше

----------


## [email protected]

> а вообще подозрительно....


 Мне тоже почему то четкий запах тролля почудился.. такой собирательный образ 12 -лнетней девочкии которую по попе стукнули несильно и она решила что все, пипец всему, пора идти о стену убиватся.

----------


## Black Angel

> взяла из оптечки все таблетки которые попались, через 1минуту мне стало очень плохо кружилась голова, слабость


 Это ж откуда в аптечки обычной, среднестатистической семьи, оказались настолько сильные препараты, что начали действовать уже через минуту? Такая быстрота реакции не под силу даже многим ядам. Я уже молчу про мизерное содержание действующего вещества в таблетках и скорости впитывания его в кровь через стенки желудка

----------


## Римма

Вероятно, провокация...))
Как-то все уж очень гладко и ровно.

----------


## jugen

зы.... 13 граммов фенобарбитала...... из корвалола оч просто достаётся..... темнота.... через сутки приехали врачи..... начали стимуляторы колоть..... без них спокойно бы откинулся.... а так..... а так.... наступили нереальные глюки..... в двух словах...... сперва просто голый разум в опе.... в плане больно , а ничего сделат не можешь.... после путешествие по будиским храмам..... после.... работа за картофельные чипсы на китайских заводах.... топтание по хз чьим костям.... подъём к православному храму в абсолютной темноте..... распад тела и сшивание его заново.... снова распад.... где-то в индии... пилами на части вдоль разрезали...... в процессе сращивания гнить начало...... после на срдизимноморье попал.... православный храм и снег......  от меня все отвернулись..... я в больнице..... врачи хотели котный мозг достать..... ну в общем.... это в кратце... без подробностей.... путешествие в двухнедельную.... фенобарбиталовую кому.... и.. хз  чем врачи меня откачиваль..... так что.... это был фенобарбитал + нечто.... чем медики-педики меня пичкали

----------


## Римма

Jugen, 
из комы вышел без последствий?

Жутко, наверное, было - воспринимать все это как реальность?
Или ты так это не воспринимал?

----------


## jugen

в общем, без последствий.... я ещё с неделю не верил, что всё это время пролежал в больнице... )))) так что всё было реально и в красках и в ощущениях... )))

----------


## U.F.O.

фенобарбитал штука жоская. я с неё 4 или 5 дней провалялся без сознания... лет наверное 6 назад это было.. возможно меньше.. (:

----------


## jugen

сколько съел??

----------


## U.F.O.

больше матраса... возможно 2.. как то так.. (:

----------


## U.F.O.

нет, вру. это был фенозипам (: простите спутал (:

----------


## jugen

ааа..... дурачёк )))) фенозепама, если он у тя в таблетках был.... если память не изменяет, пару граммов нужно нужно, а в таблетке его максимум 1мг.... шоб грамм набрать.. 1000 таблеток съесть нужно )))))
а феназепам небось психиатор назначил..... и больше пяти-шести блистеров дома собрать не мог никак.... блистер 10 таблеток... скорее всего по 0,5 мг 30 мг..... в общем.... пару дней, возможно без сознания... не в коме.... после состояние суток двое трое.... как будто ттолько что бутылку водки выжрал ))))))

----------


## dotosh

Поделюсь свои скромным опытом.Была упаковка Фенозипама,врач назначил после выхода из ПНД.Еще Циклодол,кажется,что-то я плохо стал соображать.Ну циклодол принимал как по расписанию,а Фенозипам,50 таблеток,редко,хотя спал хреново.Короче,осталось,точно не помню,кажется 37 таблеток.Во всю эту дозу и принял в пятницу вечером.Полный провал памяти,где-то дня на 4.Что делал,только по рассказам знаю.Ну неудобно расспрашивать подробности.Впрочем,ничего особенного и не делал,валялся,а если кто подходил,то разговаривал.На сотовом остались сообщения и звонки,выходит на автомате звонил.Просто я ни хрена не знал,получится или нет.В голове была мысль,как сделать так чтобы меня нашли,пока труп не разложился.И еще девчонку с Днем Рождения СМСкой поздравить.Так сказать,привет с того света.И еще,как объяснить матери,сеструхе,чтобы не парились,ну типа,Мы все виноваты,блабла-бла.Не люблю я этого.Так вот,видать на автомате позвонил сеструхе,она в другом городе живет,затем она племяннику двоюродному звякнула,и он,вытащил меня и привез к тетке.Спрашиваю,как вошел.Он отвечает,долго звонил в дверь,затем я на автомате отпер и опять же на автомате опять завалился.Еле-еле растолкал и засунул в такси и привез к тетке.Там отлеживался все оставшееся время,пока начал чего-то соображать.

----------


## jugen

> Поделюсь свои скромным опытом.Была упаковка Фенозипама,врач назначил после выхода из ПНД.Еще Циклодол,кажется,что-то я плохо стал соображать.Ну циклодол принимал как по расписанию,а Фенозипам,50 таблеток,редко,хотя спал хреново.Короче,осталось,точно не помню,кажется 37 таблеток.Во всю эту дозу и принял в пятницу вечером.Полный провал памяти,где-то дня на 4.Что делал,только по рассказам знаю.Ну неудобно расспрашивать подробности.Впрочем,ничего особенного и не делал,валялся,а если кто подходил,то разговаривал.На сотовом остались сообщения и звонки,выходит на автомате звонил.Просто я ни хрена не знал,получится или нет.В голове была мысль,как сделать так чтобы меня нашли,пока труп не разложился.И еще девчонку с Днем Рождения СМСкой поздравить.Так сказать,привет с того света.И еще,как объяснить матери,сеструхе,чтобы не парились,ну типа,Мы все виноваты,блабла-бла.Не люблю я этого.Так вот,видать на автомате позвонил сеструхе,она в другом городе живет,затем она племяннику двоюродному звякнула,и он,вытащил меня и привез к тетке.Спрашиваю,как вошел.Он отвечает,долго звонил в дверь,затем я на автомате отпер и опять же на автомате опять завалился.Еле-еле растолкал и засунул в такси и привез к тетке.Там отлеживался все оставшееся время,пока начал чего-то соображать.


 эх, товарищ.... тяжело тебе в жизни приходится... но эгоист ты полный, столько людей поднял и после на всё это фраза "Мы все виноваты,блабла-бла.Не люблю я этого.".... подумай, они тебе обязаны?.... а если считаешь, что обязаны.... ты хоть раз бегал кого нибудь из них спасать???.... да и не было у тебя стремления доказать своё право на смерть.... так ... мелкий тероризм для того, чтобы просто просто услышать и сказать "Мы все виноваты,блабла-бла.Не люблю я этого.".... честно... гнусный способ самоутвердиться.... кстати и интернет у тебя под рукой... и гугл рядом, что не посмотрел... от чего 100% умрёшь.... а так, на скорую руку.... сожрал, что под рукой было.... и давай всем трезвонить.... плохо это.

----------


## dotosh

> эх, товарищ.... тяжело тебе в жизни приходится... но эгоист ты полный, столько людей поднял и после на всё это фраза "Мы все виноваты,блабла-бла.Не люблю я этого.".... подумай, они тебе обязаны?.... а если считаешь, что обязаны.... ты хоть раз бегал кого нибудь из них спасать???.... да и не было у тебя стремления доказать своё право на смерть.... так ... мелкий тероризм для того, чтобы просто просто услышать и сказать "Мы все виноваты,блабла-бла.Не люблю я этого.".... честно... гнусный способ самоутвердиться.... кстати и интернет у тебя под рукой... и гугл рядом, что не посмотрел... от чего 100% умрёшь.... а так, на скорую руку.... сожрал, что под рукой было.... и давай всем трезвонить.... плохо это.


 Согласен полностью. :Mad:

----------


## 999

> фенозепама, если он у тя в таблетках был.... если память не изменяет, пару граммов нужно нужно, а в таблетке его максимум 1мг.... шоб грамм набрать.. 1000 таблеток съесть нужно


 Кабы знать в свое время... 150 таблеток не справились.

----------


## Irene

В 16 лет торкнул по весне первый в жизни депресс. Всё и все раздражали, утром вставать и ползти в школу - это была пытка, я учиться перестала, даже почерк изменился - кое-как буквы вырисовывала. Усталость физическая и моральная. Было единственное желание, даже не знаю, как объяснить - хотелось, чтобы меня не было. 

Как-то же я додумалась в таком юном возрасте сходить к психиатру. Что-то там наплела ему про свое состояние, что плохо сплю, нервничаю и т.п. Он мне выписал целую кучу - феазепам-тазепам-ноотропил, какие-то успокоительные еще, наверное, плохо помню. 7 наименований. Мама без задней мысли рецепты отоварила, а я в первую же ночь дождалась, когда все уснут, и приняла все разом. Размечталась - сейчас усну, и больше мне никогда-никогда не надо будет утром вставать, одеваться-обуваться, куда-то идти...

Утром меня в реанимацию увезли. Промывание не делали, только капельницу. Два дня в реанимации, потом еще две недели в гастроэнтерологии. Мне потом моя карта в руки попала -  читала - иголками пятки кололи, наблюдали реакцию. Слезы текли, т.е. реакция была. Только к концу второй недели я смогла есть, до этого не могла - отвращение к еде, сразу тошнота подступала. И ходить не могла. В туалет в первый раз самостоятельно выползла только через неделю. Ползла по коридору и отталкивалась от одной стенки до другой. 

Запомнился какой-то урод в белом халате - претензии мне высказывал, что таких как я откачивать не надо. У меня состояние было - все рОвно. Хотелось сказать, кто тебя, козел, просил откачивать, но лень было ужасно даже губами шевелить. 

Дознаватель (или следователь, я не разбираюсь) приходил, уже на третий день. Выспрашивал про причины. Мне все время спать хотелось, голова не соображала, говорила с трудом, что-то пыталась пролепетать в свое оправдание (я тогда не знала слово "депрессия"). Этот придурок написал что-то про любовь к мальчику, попросил подписать. Я подписалась, лишь бы отвязался. 

Кстати, на учет не поставили - пожалели, может.

----------


## Дима_

Суицид через таблетки - ненадежно и мучительно. Лучше быстро и безболезненно. Тем более после таблеток обычно откачивают.

----------


## Pechalka

Интересно каким образом это быстро и БЕЗБОЛЕЗНЕННО??? Ты знаешь способ?

----------


## Дима_

Под автомобиль или поезд в метро. Высоким напряжением. Или инъекция, уснуть и не проснуться.

----------


## ruskz

12 мая я выпил 50 штук (1 пачка) бакласана, это 500 мграмм. через два часа заснул. И будят меня в больнице. Руки связаны, начали спрашивать что пил, сколько, зачем, голова итак не варит а они еще допрашивают )) они просто не могли понять что я выпил. проверили на все известные снотворные и наркотики результат отрицательный. потом меня там держали связанным 5 дней. и вот недавно выпустили

----------


## cnnsky

> ты прям как я...я вчера тоже сьела таблетки,от которых появилась слабость и кружилась голова и до сих пор кружится и ещё руки трясутся от чего- непонятно ...я нехочу жить больше!!! я мучаюсь каждый день...я схожу с ума каждый день,потому что вообще общаться не с кем...я вообще  очень плохой человек! В моей никчёмной жизни много боли...


 эй не вздумай !!! ясно !!!???????  если есть на земле восьмое чудо света это ты !!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Wink: 

дети дети дети таблетки в 12 лет жрут че же будет дальше ,  куда молодёж катится

----------


## allin

резала вены. не смогла. порезы были маленькие.
и нарушено чувство времени. 
кто-то стучал в дверь ванной и требовал освободить комнату. Я не заметила прошествия двух часов.
поднявшись, я потеряла сознание.

----------


## наивная дурочка

эээ..всё..я с мыслями о суициде завязываю..глупо это,но осознаётся лишь когда читаешь нечто подобное..ну как можно в 12 лет пытаться  суицидинуться?!ну какие могут быть в этом возрасте проблемы?!скоро груднички,у которых погремушку отняли ,будут из кроваток вылезать и разбиваться об пол-проблема же! =)мда..я конечно понимаю,что щас все взрослеют охрененно быстро,но не до такой же степени..в 12 ещё в кукол-кенов играть,а не с настоящими мальчиками развлекаться..рановато как-то что ли..хотя,это имхо

----------


## наивная дурочка

> резала вены. не смогла. порезы были маленькие.
> и нарушено чувство времени. 
> кто-то стучал в дверь ванной и требовал освободить комнату. Я не заметила прошествия двух часов.
> поднявшись, я потеряла сознание.


 потеряла сознание?ну это инстинкт самосохранения наверно работает или нервы не выдерживают..у меня тоже такое было,когда резалась:в ушах  жутко шумело,голова чугунная,в глазах темно,ощущение было что я тоже щас в обморок хлопнусь..не хлопнулась..но порезы тож неглубокие

ксюша666:"он сказал что между нами ничего не будет"-а чего ты хотела от него (прости за нескромность,но уж больно интересно)?а вообще,глупо самоубиваться из-за кого-то,кто нам отказал...это из репертуара король и шут :разбежавшись,прыгну со скалы/вот я был и вот меня не стало/и когда об этом вдруг узнаешь ты/тогда поймёшь кого ты потеряла..но на деле происходит не так..если мы не нужны при жизни,после смерти нас вообще забудут..

----------


## ТрахунЖизни

у меня был друг, в общем он решил покинуть этот мир и так что он сделал и что у него получилось:

1) просверлил дырку в столе
2) наточил карандаш
3) вставил его в стол
4) с криком "я гавно" ударился об карандаш

метился ноздрей, чтоб карандаш дошел до мозга, но так как карандаш был китайский, то стерженек сразу сломался и карандаш угодил в глаз.

В общем теперь все его называют одноглазым Джо, а он доволен, как паровоз!

----------


## Tori

Удалось достать флакон с хлороформом 250 мл. Вылил его весь на толстый кусок марли(с него аж ручьем текло) и накрылся всем этим делом. Почти мгновенно вырубился, секунд эдак за пять. А часа через полтора продрал глаза как будто ничего и не было :Mad:  Тошнило только потом целый день, да живот болел. Ожог еще остался на неделю на горле. Сидел потом гадал не могла ли эта гребаная марля таки слететь. Где она там была когда я очнулся хрен его знает. Но скорее всего хлороформ испарился слишком быстро , эфирный он зараза ,а подливать там его некому было). Вот и все на этом. Сижу наслаждаюсь своей счастливой жизнью. Задумываюсь о повешении.

----------


## Acamaz

Дорогие друзья! Ведь самоубийц тоже можно понять, просто бывают такие хреновые ситуации, когда единственным выходом является смерть.
Например я думаю о себе так "дефектный, ненужный элемент в системе всего мира".
Как же тяжело, трудно и мерзко каждое утро просыпаться для того чтобы просуществовать еще один день, идти в ванную чтобы умыть и выбрить свое   отвратительное лицо, набить свой желудок завтраком и ехать на работу, а еще труднее смотреть на остальных людей, которые просто созданы природой для этой жизни, у них прекрасная, от природы данная, внешность они счастливы, они живут полной жизнью. Ну а вечером, что вечером? Приходишь домой, чего нибудь там пожрешь, может быть немного мосмотришь телевизор, где опять счастье, совершенство и радость, залезешь в ванную, вымоешь свою мерзкую, тошнотворную тушу, при взгляде на которую создается впечатление что при создании других людей все отходы производства госпожа природа подарила мне, и заползешь в свою кровать с надеждой на то что утром не проснешся для того чтобы просуществовать еще один день.
Вот и думайте как со всем этим жить... :Smile:

----------


## Broken Doll

Впервый раз, просто не нашла что ещё, выпила пол- упаковки "Ношпы". В итоге только головокружение, дикая головная боль и ужасная рвота была целый день, и толку ноль
Пробовала пробить себе ножом запястье, но руки так тряслись что нож соскальзывал и в итоге получилось просто несколько длинных шрамов сбоку. 
*UPD* Вчера же пертряхнула всю домашнюю аптечку. Смешала в кружке воды в общей сложности четыре упаковки разного. Выпила. Бесполезно- падала в обморок, задыхалась и был звон в ушах. Сейчас жива, только дико болят почки. =( 
Думаю о прыжке с крыши. Осталось решить две сопутствующих поблемы:
- найти свободный выход на крышу в здании  этажей так в 17;
- побороть страх высоты, не дающий мне подойти к краю ближе чем  два метра..

----------


## 77777

мне 16 лет. у меня усть парень. ему ттоже 16. он ухаживал за мной пол года,любил безумно. А у меня было лишь от него отвращение. но получилось так что мы теперь пара. но теперь всё наоборот. я люблю его безумно! я звоню ему каждые 5 мин. я не могу без него. когда звоню он сбрасывает, орёт! ...... чувства не выложишь сюда...короче хочу покончить жизнью...

----------


## наивная дурочка

77777,не делай такой глупости,зачем тебе заканчивать жизнь су..?попробуй ответить САМА СЕБЕ честно на вопрос :а чего я этим добьюсь?скорее всего ты надеешься что он осознает после твоей смерти то ,на сколько ты была для него важна,будет проклинать себя и проч..?но поверь,это дааааалеко не так...если нас не любят при жизни.то после смерти вообще забутут,глупо надеяться,что кто то станет рвать на себе волосы и рыдать..а даже если и так,то зачем тебе ЕГО любовь после смерти?кому от этого легче?

----------


## Alies

Глупо.безудержно глупо.Ты говоришь.что сначала испытывала отвращение к нему ,но потом полюбила,такое невозможно.Ты просто приняла,то что он тебя любил,тебе это нравилось,доставляло удовольствие,то что он тебя добивается и т.д,твой организм просто к этому привык.а когда ты потеряла источник удовольствия для своего эго,то у тебя просто началась "ломка" по тем ощущениям ведь чужая любовь тоже своего рода наркотик.Перестань себя жалеть и думать о су,выкинь все.что тебе о нем напоминает,сотри его номер и выкинь все фотографии, займись чем нибудь .что будет полностью поглощать твое время и внимание.что бы не думать  о нем и через время ты забудешь о нем.

----------


## Panda

Молоденькие девушки,парни не кончаете жизнь самоубийством из-за любви несчастной..время лечит,поверьте...ещё будет любовь,счастье,главное пережить щас этот ужас и вы обязательно встретите свою 2 половинку на всю оставшуюся жизнь,потом сами будете вспоминать и смеятся над собой...Если вас бросили,не вините себя,подумайте что было не так,извлеките опыт из ситуации..И всё обязательно будет хорошо,даже отлично,надо только захотеть жить дальше вопреки всему!!!(я сама это себе говорю каждый день,хотя понимаю что трудно.....)

----------


## 77777

Просто поймите это 1 парень с кем у меня были серьёзные отношения.... он взял всё так легко разрушил! послед.ночь я думала мы будем вместе навсегда! нщ увы.... я теперь незнаю кому я нужна такая....

----------


## огрызок тепла

первый?дай бог, не последний!оптимистичнее!

----------


## Acamaz

Весь мир - словно огромный часовой механизм, со многими миллионами и миллиардами всяких там шестеренок и зубчатых колес. Человек чья жизнь не имеет смысла в этом мире представляет из себя просто вращающуюся вхолостую шестеренку, которая ни с кем и не с чем не взаимодействует и не приносит никакой пользы, просто крутится себе только зря поглощая энергию. Так что, может быть, в самоубийстве есть и некий полезный элемент для этого безумного мира, ведь убив себя человек тем самым убирает из этого огромного часового механизма ту самую ненужную шестеренку, давая ему [механизму] в дальнейшем светлом и современном будущем работать без сбоев... :Wink:

----------


## Freddi

если не будет шестерёнок, то и не будет механизма )

----------


## Acamaz

> если не будет шестерёнок, то и не будет механизма )


 Согласен на 10% :Frown:

----------


## псилоциб

> Удалось достать флакон с хлороформом 250 мл. Вылил его весь на толстый кусок марли(с него аж ручьем текло) и накрылся всем этим делом. Почти мгновенно вырубился, секунд эдак за пять. А часа через полтора продрал глаза как будто ничего и не было Тошнило только потом целый день, да живот болел. Ожог еще остался на неделю на горле. Сидел потом гадал не могла ли эта гребаная марля таки слететь. Где она там была когда я очнулся хрен его знает. Но скорее всего хлороформ испарился слишком быстро , эфирный он зараза ,а подливать там его некому было). Вот и все на этом. Сижу наслаждаюсь своей счастливой жизнью. Задумываюсь о повешении.


  О повешении? Не стоит....... Ведь в случае неудачи инвалидность обеспечена - паралич и странгуляционная борозда на шее на всю жизнь, в некоторых случаях даже возможна слепота из-за полопавшихся сосудов в глазах. Вешаться надо уметь, это довольно непросто.....

----------


## Kill me!

Пыталась покончить не однократно с собой. - кода режешь вены вначале больно и щиплет, но через секунду накрывает эйфория, и начинаешь получать удовольствие.

----------


## огрызок тепла

чего-то я не поняла, ты  самоубиться пыталась или все-таки удовольствие от  вскрытия вен испытываешь?
тут где-то тема была про зачем люди режут вены

----------


## псилоциб

> Пыталась покончить не однократно с собой. - кода режешь вены вначале больно и щиплет, но через секунду накрывает эйфория, и начинаешь получать удовольствие.


  Удовольствие?!  Расскажите, please, поподробнее!  
Насколько я знаю резать вены - один из самых малорезультативных способов откинуться. Кровь очень скоро начинает сворачиваться, а ежели валяешься в горячей ванне (как часто советуют), то кровь ещё быстрее свернётся от температуры воды.... Более или менее действенно только для страдающих гемофилией, ну или на худой конец просто для людей с плохой сворачиваемостью крови (либо для очень ослабленных больных людей).
  Люди с нормальной сворачиваемостью крови умудрялись выживать даже если конечность была оторвана и кровь хлестала ручьём (на войне сие не редкость - военные медики могут ещё и не понарассказывать). Бывали случаи когда люди выживали с перерезанной шейной артерией - казалось бы верная смерть, ан нет! Не всё тут так просто с физиологической точки зрения.

----------


## Gonzo

Помойму резать себя это самое неудачное решение (не пробовал)
Травился таблетками (донормил - что то типа стимулятора или слабого снатворного (такие маленькие баночки за 100 рубл. у меня их было штук 8);+ много водки (почти бутылку)+таблеток 15 аспирина и пачка парацетамола+ какая то баночка таблеток на основе растительных успокаивающих). НЕ круто. Сознание то появлялось,  то отключаловь.
Это не больно, но оч. не приятно. + чувство обреченности, мировая тоска этакая. Родители спали в соседней комнате (я думал что я тихо усну и не проснусь - на деле я громко стонал и митался по полу, расшиб себе голову об пол) Откачали, пару дней в реанимации проволялся, но врач потом когда выписывал сказал матери  что я умереть и не мог, а мог тока с ума сойти. (зато в армию не взяли=)

----------


## Kill me!

Ну вскрытие эт был первый опыт, впоследствии перерощий в что то вроде привычки, потом пыталась отравиться таблетками что для сердца были выпила всю банку тож думалось вот усну и все но не тут то было проснулась(( а резльтатом стало то что руки с неделю тряслись и теперь боли в сердце и аретмия.

----------


## псилоциб

> Ну вскрытие эт был первый опыт, впоследствии перерощий в что то вроде привычки, потом пыталась отравиться таблетками что для сердца были выпила всю банку тож думалось вот усну и все но не тут то было проснулась(( а резльтатом стало то что руки с неделю тряслись и теперь боли в сердце и аретмия.


  Боже ж мой! Резание вен впоследствии переросло в привычку!!! Как сие понимать? Т.е. Вы периодически резали себе вены, даже после первого неудачного раза? А смысл? Да это ж все руки будут полосатые от шрамов!   
Вы всё же не ответили на вопрос - какое такое удовльствие может быть от резанья вен? Это ж во-первых больно (хотя подыхать почти всегда больно), во-вторых бессмысленно.... В чём удовльствие-то??? Опишите, please...Хотелось бы узнать по-подробнее...

----------


## Ты поймеш

я вас увераю не делаите глупостеи из любои ситуацыи можна наити выход даже смерти близких разрыв с любимою мена даже один раз кидалт жест сказал типа прийди комне типа ты мне нравишся пришел и она говорит типа это шутка я пошутил а мне тогда была 10 лет и чё не зделал суицыт и более таго простил ее если зделать самоубийство тот автоматом в ад поподаеш потомучто Бог даёт тебе жизни, жизни это бесплатныи дар Бога и делая сомоубиства вы отказываитесь от етого дара и попадаите в ад  ад там адские муки там есть черви диаметром около 20 см и они залезают под кожу и едят вас из нутри там еше много такого страшного я вам шяс не буду всё пересказывать но если появилась проблема обратитесь к Богу и он вам дас сил всё пережить проверено и доказано не делаите глупостеи прошу вас

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> я вас увераю не делаите глупостеи из любои ситуацыи можна наити выход даже смерти близких разрыв с любимою мена даже один раз кидалт жест сказал типа прийди комне типа ты мне нравишся пришел и она говорит типа это шутка я пошутил а мне тогда была 10 лет и чё не зделал суицыт и более таго простил ее если зделать самоубийство тот автоматом в ад поподаеш потомучто Бог даёт тебе жизни, жизни это бесплатныи дар Бога и делая сомоубиства вы отказываитесь от етого дара и попадаите в ад  ад там адские муки там есть черви диаметром около 20 см и они залезают под кожу и едят вас из нутри там еше много такого страшного я вам шяс не буду всё пересказывать но если появилась проблема обратитесь к Богу и он вам дас сил всё пережить проверено и доказано не делаите глупостеи прошу вас


 О, какой адский отжиг  :Smile: 
Автор, пиши ещё  :Smile:

----------


## Kill me!

Ммм ну как выразить удовольствие эт словами не знаю, для меня это как доза успокоительного, руки и в правду от запястей до локтей исписаны, но ща я эт прекратила ввиду серьезных отношений и его запрета, один раз увидив свежий шрам он чуть руку мне не сломал и поставил условие еще одина такая выходка и он навсегда уйдет, вот держусь как могу, не хочу его терять ща из армии жду!

----------


## Gonzo

> я вас увераю не делаите глупостеи из любои ситуацыи можна наити выход даже смерти близких разрыв с любимою мена даже один раз кидалт жест сказал типа прийди комне типа ты мне нравишся пришел и она говорит типа это шутка я пошутил а мне тогда была 10 лет и чё не зделал суицыт и более таго простил ее если зделать самоубийство тот автоматом в ад поподаеш потомучто Бог даёт тебе жизни, жизни это бесплатныи дар Бога и делая сомоубиства вы отказываитесь от етого дара и попадаите в ад  ад там адские муки там есть черви диаметром около 20 см и они залезают под кожу и едят вас из нутри там еше много такого страшного я вам шяс не буду всё пересказывать но если появилась проблема обратитесь к Богу и он вам дас сил всё пережить проверено и доказано не делаите глупостеи прошу вас


 Я реально посмеялся, пасиб, аффтар маладэцкрасафчег! Особенно черви и "проверено и доказано", сразу вспоминается шикарнейшее выступление С.Курёхина: "...что у меня есть неопровержимые доказательства, что вся Октябрьская революция делалась людьми, много лет принимавшими сообветствующие грибы, и грибы вытесняли в етих людях их личность, и люди становились грибами..."))) 
("Ленин-Гриб")

----------


## Света

а я вот пыталась и травиться (жрала всякие ядовитые грибочки-ягодки в колличестве) и резать вены и с пятого этажа прыгала (высоты боюсь, поэтому так не высоко и вскарабкалась) и таблетки глотала, и топилась (друг откачал, хотя водичку вдохнуть все же получилось)) даже вешалась)))
но!
грибочки-ягодки дали только здоровый сон в течении трех суток,
из вен много крови не вытекло,
с прыжком только ноги вывихнула сильно и голову ушибла,
от таблеток только здоровый сон максимум на двое суток и полная амебность на месяц,
от утопления-сильное головокружение и жуткая слабость, переходящая в опять-таки здоровый сон,
а вот с повешением особо тяжко вышло-слишком сильные шейные мышцы.
так что теперь вот доживаю и ищу новый способ, чтоб и окружающим не напакостить(в смысле угореть точно не получится-дома вечно кто-нибудь в соседней комнате дрыхнет...) и чтоб уж точно сразу на фиг отсюда.
но пока вот-позитивная и радостная, всех от су отговариваю-вроде пока удачно))
так что вот так вот))
можно сказать-я суицидник со стажем, но неудачник, судя по тому, что пишу сейчас это))

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> а я вот пыталась и травиться (жрала всякие ядовитые грибочки-ягодки в колличестве) и резать вены и с пятого этажа прыгала (высоты боюсь, поэтому так не высоко и вскарабкалась) и таблетки глотала, и топилась (друг откачал, хотя водичку вдохнуть все же получилось)) даже вешалась)))
> но!
> грибочки-ягодки дали только здоровый сон в течении трех суток,
> из вен много крови не вытекло,
> с прыжком только ноги вывихнула сильно и голову ушибла,
> от таблеток только здоровый сон максимум на двое суток и полная амебность на месяц,
> от утопления-сильное головокружение и жуткая слабость, переходящая в опять-таки здоровый сон,
> а вот с повешением особо тяжко вышло-слишком сильные шейные мышцы.
> так что теперь вот доживаю и ищу новый способ, чтоб и окружающим не напакостить(в смысле угореть точно не получится-дома вечно кто-нибудь в соседней комнате дрыхнет...) и чтоб уж точно сразу на фиг отсюда.
> ...


 Ого сколько попыток!
Может это судьба?
Реально, может все эти неудачные попытки - знак, который показывает, что тебе ещё рано умирать?

----------


## огрызок тепла

это больше  игру в ромашку напоминает. типа выживу-не выживу. детский сад какой-то

----------


## наивная дурочка

а что,так сильно жить не хочется?

----------


## наивная дурочка

тут спрашивали в чем кайф от резанья вен??почитайте "великого" Фрейда,он донесет до вас,что от этого вы получаете сексуальную удовлетворённость))..эх и урод он с кривыми мозгами

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

> Удовольствие?!  Расскажите, please, поподробнее!  
> Насколько я знаю резать вены - один из самых малорезультативных способов откинуться. Кровь очень скоро начинает сворачиваться, а ежели валяешься в горячей ванне (как часто советуют), то кровь ещё быстрее свернётся от температуры воды.... Более или менее действенно только для страдающих гемофилией, ну или на худой конец просто для людей с плохой сворачиваемостью крови (либо для очень ослабленных больных людей).
>   Люди с нормальной сворачиваемостью крови умудрялись выживать даже если конечность была оторвана и кровь хлестала ручьём (на войне сие не редкость - военные медики могут ещё и не понарассказывать). Бывали случаи когда люди выживали с перерезанной шейной артерией - казалось бы верная смерть, ан нет! Не всё тут так просто с физиологической точки зрения.


 Боян!!! Это один из самых простых и доступных (артерии - согласен, другое дело!) Читаем Топографическую анатомию. Там рассказно, где и что у человека... И что будет, если... 
Алсо, на шее ажно несколько годных (например, яремные, три слева,три справа) вен - повреждение любой из них смертельно (самое эпичное - порез наружной яремной вены, она идёт от угла челюсти и вниз вдоль шеи, очень снаружи, она парная: и слева, и справа, кирдык  наступит от ВОЗДУШНОЙ ЭМБОЛИЛИ!!! (БУДЕТ ОЧЕНЬ СТРАШНО И БОЛЬНО, НЕ ДЕЛАЙТЕ, ПРОСТО ПРИМЕР!!!),  просто н.я.в. идёт в собственной фасции, так то!), насчет предплечий и запястий - дело в квалификации (ну и без знания анатомии, небольшого хирургического опыта и инструмента тоже никак), а для студента-троешника  - плёвое дело! К вопросу о "шейной" артери - это смело, новое слово в анатомии! ЗачОт! А ежели конечность оторвана - кирдык, хотя, если по уму можно попытаться и артериальное кровотечение "подручными средствами" остановить - ложимся на спину, конечность сгибаем в сустве, ну и пальсцами пережимаем, редко, но везёт (знаю только ОДИН  случай, когда человека выжип при артериальном кровотечении...), извините, что взял на себя функции Капитана Очевидность, но просто "устало ухо слушать", на топочку забивают, а потом выдают сказки...

----------


## Света

> Ого сколько попыток!
> Может это судьба?
> Реально, может все эти неудачные попытки - знак, который показывает, что тебе ещё рано умирать?


 
а как хочется - то!!
интересно же, что там, дальше))

----------


## Света

> а что,так сильно жить не хочется?


 
есть такое дело)
вот только как - то не получается с этим всем...
может действительно судьба такая?
не знаю, но скоро буду пытаться творить очередную попытку - но что б уж наверняка!

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> а как хочется - то!!
> интересно же, что там, дальше))


 Да ну, успеется ещё. 
А вот успеется ли пожить - ещё очень большой вопрос. Так может пока поискать интерес в жизни? Тем более, что умереть не удается?

----------


## Света

> Да ну, успеется ещё. 
> А вот успеется ли пожить - ещё очень большой вопрос. Так может пока поискать интерес в жизни? Тем более, что умереть не удается?


 ну...
смысл в жизни - то найти легко, он и так есть.
только вот другой вопрос, а нужна ли такая, пусть и "воодушевленная смыслом" жизнь?
мне - не нужна.
я бы с радостью поменяла ее на что - то другое, да и смысл свой готова отдать хоть сейчас.
только вот в серьез никто не берет.
в том - то и проблема...

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> ну...
> смысл в жизни - то найти легко, он и так есть.
> только вот другой вопрос, а нужна ли такая, пусть и "воодушевленная смыслом" жизнь?
> мне - не нужна.
> я бы с радостью поменяла ее на что - то другое, да и смысл свой готова отдать хоть сейчас.
> только вот в серьез никто не берет.
> в том - то и проблема...


 Почему тебе не нужна такая жизнь? Хотя бы себе ответить можешь?

----------


## Света

> Почему тебе не нужна такая жизнь? Хотя бы себе ответить можешь?


 могу.
и себе, и другим.
потому что я ее порчу.
у меня была замечательная семья, но я рассорила родителей-и теперь у меня нет семьи.
я создала свою семью-хорошую и любящую, но первая лож и первые гадости-шли от меня.
вот как-то так.
поэтому мне не нужна такая жизнь.
зачем существовать, если я сама все порчу?
с мужем мы прожили два года и единственное условие до свадьбы ставила я, оно звучало так-"мы не будем лгать друг другу, потому что лож-это уже не любовь".
он согласился, а через год я начала лгать.
было самой за себя стыдно, мерзко-но я не исправилась.
теперь живу с другим мужчиной-но от перемены мужчины моя сущность не поменялась-меня хватает всего на год-а дальше я разваливаю все, что люблю...

----------


## псилоциб

> Боян!!! Это один из самых простых и доступных (артерии - согласен, другое дело!) Читаем Топографическую анатомию. Там рассказно, где и что у человека... И что будет, если... 
> Алсо, на шее ажно несколько годных (например, яремные, три слева,три справа) вен - повреждение любой из них смертельно (самое эпичное - порез наружной яремной вены, она идёт от угла челюсти и вниз вдоль шеи, очень снаружи, она парная: и слева, и справа, кирдык  наступит от ВОЗДУШНОЙ ЭМБОЛИЛИ!!! (БУДЕТ ОЧЕНЬ СТРАШНО И БОЛЬНО, НЕ ДЕЛАЙТЕ, ПРОСТО ПРИМЕР!!!),  просто н.я.в. идёт в собственной фасции, так то!), насчет предплечий и запястий - дело в квалификации (ну и без знания анатомии, небольшого хирургического опыта и инструмента тоже никак), а для студента-троешника  - плёвое дело! К вопросу о "шейной" артери - это смело, новое слово в анатомии! ЗачОт! А ежели конечность оторвана - кирдык, хотя, если по уму можно попытаться и артериальное кровотечение "подручными средствами" остановить - ложимся на спину, конечность сгибаем в сустве, ну и пальсцами пережимаем, редко, но везёт (знаю только ОДИН  случай, когда человека выжип при артериальном кровотечении...), извините, что взял на себя функции Капитана Очевидность, но просто "устало ухо слушать", на топочку забивают, а потом выдают сказки...


  Ну и что? 
Огромное количество людей после резания вен и даже артерий выжило - это факт. Таких знакомых, я думаю, почти у каждого найдётся несколько. Да и тут, на данном сайте, я думаю тоже хватает. Не такой уж прям и 100%-нтный кирдык наступает от таких попыток и далеко не у всех.

----------


## rbiyks

> Ну и что? 
> Огромное количество людей после резания вен и даже артерий выжило - это факт.


 А после перерезания артерий (на шее)? (Я для себя спрашиваю, не для девушки).

----------


## Kill me!

Блин люди ну как тут не пришибить себя: парень ушел в армию, в результате поездки на присягу я походу залетела ((( и как сказать об этом маме просто не представляю! подскажите есь димидрол с водкой смешать пачки две умрешь?

----------


## U.F.O.

2 убей меня!
нет, но пожалеешь об этом сильно.

----------


## User

> Блин люди ну как тут не пришибить себя: парень ушел в армию, в результате поездки на присягу я походу залетела ((( и как сказать об этом маме просто не представляю! подскажите есь димидрол с водкой смешать пачки две умрешь?


 Ну так от парня же залетела. Говори маме и не бойся. А димедрол с водкой мучатся придется долго, а жить будешь!

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Блин люди ну как тут не пришибить себя: парень ушел в армию, в результате поездки на присягу я походу залетела ((( и как сказать об этом маме просто не представляю! подскажите есь димидрол с водкой смешать пачки две умрешь?


 Прежде всего, сколько тебе лет?От этого зависит тактика дальнейшего поведения. 
Дальше, ты же от любимого залетела, а не фиг знает от кого. И теоретически, когда он вернется, вы можете пожениться и жить долго и счастливо.
Во-вторых, маму уж точно бояться не стоит. Она же тебе не чужой человек. И она хочет, чтобы ты была счастлива. И поэтому она может тебе помочь советом. Ну и вообще тебя поддержать.
Если же это не так, то смело шли её нафиг. Это же твоя жизнь и ты сама можешь решать, как тебе жить.
И самое главное, ты же ещё точно не знаешь, залетела или нет. Сходи к врачу. Потом будешь думать. Только не принимай поспешных решений.
И ещё, ты сама хотела бы сейчас ребенка?

----------


## Kill me!

Ну свадьбу мы и так собирались, ну а ребенок ща мне не совсем я учюсь, он говорит не переживай  , решишь рожать рожай я рад буду.

----------


## огрызок тепла

млять...кто-то о ребенке мечтает, а залететь не от кого. а на эту такое счастье свалилось, а она травиться собралась. ну слов нет просто

----------


## Kill me!

> млять...кто-то о ребенке мечтает, а залететь не от кого. а на эту такое счастье свалилось, а она травиться собралась. ну слов нет просто


 Ну счастье смотря с какой стороны смотреть: парень в армми что ко мне вернется не 100% малоли что, я учусь ща кокрас последний курс госы кокрас через 9мес, общественость- без мужа родила , нагуляла тонны грязи на меня, куча нервов и зачем мне такое счастье в 18 лет а ?

----------


## stre10k

ты в 18 лет оканчиваешь институт? респект... а дети это же счастье, я сталкивался в своей жизни с абортом и теперь жалею =(

----------


## огрызок тепла

в 18 вроде бы ПТУ заканчивают

----------


## Kill me!

Я тех заканчиваю и в институт поступаю так что ща ребенка уж точно не надо

----------


## U.F.O.

попытка су через химию подпортит организм, што скажется на лице - мешки под глазами, прыщи и т.п. отпугивающие мужских особей признаки нездоровья. подумай, хочешь ли ты стать одинокой мамашей. 
зы ребёнок не виноват, што у вас не хватило ума предохраняться.

----------


## riogo

а вот я считаю что если решили заняться сексом то будь готов(а) ко всем последствиям, а именно как и к ребёнку так и к всевозможным болезням, а если уж девушка забеременела то ни в коем случаи не делать аборт, ибо им человек убивает маленького человечка который даже не может постоять за себя, а при этом этот человечек состоит из ваших же генов(((

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

*Kill me!*, думай головой!
Это не безвыходная ситуация. Всё  вполне решаемо. И с учебой тоже всё можно уладить. Есть куча вариантов. 
А про общественное мнение думать вообще глупо.

----------


## огрызок тепла

в вуз и потом поступить можешь.  на заочку например. техникум же есть, не 5 классов образования. к тому же смотря какой вуз. уровень образования сейчас  оставляет желать лучшего.
если хочешь ребенка-рожай. к тому времени как он подрастет еще молодая будешь, нагуляешься. не хочешь или не нужен- делай аборт. ненужный никому ребенок счастлив не будет

----------


## himochka

а я вообще считаю что аборт можно делать только тогда когда было изнасилование,ведь даже если в таком случае ребенка оставить гены дадут о себе знать,,,а когдг ребенок от любимого,,,какие могут возникать мысли по поводу того что рожать или аборт,,,вы конечно извените но надо думать девушки,,,когда ложишься что от чего бывает... :Smile:

----------


## himochka

а вообще это дело интимное и решать это надо не с подругами и не с друзьями а со своей второй половинкой,,,я вот мучаюсь теперь...забеременела,не знала что длать на аборт записалась!как же вся карьера коту под хвост,,,а потом как подошла к кабинету а там врач пациентке говорит чтоб она подумала ведь это и может быть ее последняя беременость,,,,меня это заставило задуматься,,,видимо малыш услышал что я его не хотела и был выкидыш,,,подумай,ведь БОГ дает не просто так,,,и забирает тоже

----------


## hellman

> *Kill me!*, думай головой!
> Это не безвыходная ситуация. Всё  вполне решаемо. И с учебой тоже всё можно уладить. Есть куча вариантов. 
> А про общественное мнение думать вообще глупо.


 Есть два типа людей: одни скорее умрут чем перестанут думать другие даже перед страхом смерти не начнут думать. Похоже kill me! относится ко второму типу (не расстраивайся к этому типу принадлежит большая часть молодежи). ВЕДЬ НАМНОГО ЛЕГЧЕ ЗАКОНЧИТЬ ЖИЗНЬ САМОУБИЙСТВОМ ЧЕМ НАЧАТЬ ДУМАТЬ О СВОИХ ПОСТУПКАХ И О ИХ ПОСЛЕДСТВИЯХ ЗАРАНЕЕ ? ? ?

PS: Извините если я кого-то обидел.
PSS: Извините за капс

----------


## User

Я со своей девушкой уже как третий месяц хотим ребенка и не получается, а тут сразу вот бери, а она еще и думает. Мне не понятно такое!!

----------


## псилоциб

> А после перерезания артерий (на шее)? (Я для себя спрашиваю, не для девушки).


   Извините, что так не скоро ответил.... Редко тут бываю. 

Резать шейные артерии, это конечно куда результативнее чем резать вены либо другие артерии. Однако, далеко не все способны шейные артерии перерезать, т.к. они располагаются очень глубоко - придётся сначал вскрывать шейные мышцы, чтобы до них добраться. Физически это не так-то просто сделать. Представьте - берёте кухонный нож и полосуете себя по шее - всё лопается, хрустит, боль страшная, а потока артериальной крови нет - надо резать ещё глубже. Сможете? Хотя вообще-то конечно после укола какого-нибудь местного анестетика и возможно будет такое сделать менее болезненно, либо это надо делать одним махом сразу - мощаным движением очень острым ножом (а решительности-то хватит?), ну или какой-нибудь пилой циркуляркой-болгаркой - в этом случае одно решительное прикосновение диска с нажатием порвёт шею и артерии. Но я так думаю что всё это на практике будет весьма и весьма кошмарно - не так-то просто такое сотворить. 
В общем, не советую!

----------


## mnbvc

Хотелось бы пообщаться с теми кого не оставили мысли о суициде ( не в этой теме, исключительно по аське). Желательно с теми у кого уже были попытки. Обсудить причины неудач ,ваши мысли по поводу эффективности тех или  иных способов и о том какого рода попытку вы планируете. Если есть, кто хотел бы пообщаться со мной на подобную специфическую тему - моя аська в инфе. Буду рад любому

----------


## Кайлушка

Я пробовал резать вены раза три, но ничего не вышло. Пробовал пить литий грамм 20, один раз с церукалом - первый раз все вытошнило, второй раз не все, развился токсический дерматит и простуда какая-то непонятная. Ну, и совсем недавно я выпил пол-литра тосола. Потерял сознание, и уже в бессознательном состоянии сам пришел к родителям и сказал что мне плохо. Я этого реально не помню, будь я в сознании никогда такого бы не сделал. Ну потом больничка, искусственная почка на 2 часа все откачала практически из крови, неделю в реанимации, причем первые два дня связанным. Потом жуткое токсикологическое отделение с алкашами и наркоманами еще на полторы недели, и домой вот отпустили. Теперь не знаю, с крыши что ли прыгать.

----------


## jjj

я тоже пробывала глотать таблетки...но вместо этого у меня только разболелся живот)

----------


## Yaoyotl

а есть кто-нибудь кто прыгал с высоты и остался жив ?

----------


## ЛучикСвета

Мдам.. в 12 лет и такая лажа.

----------


## night-r

Первая попытка суицида была в лет 10, пробовал таблетками, откачали.

----------


## Lera

Первая попытка лет в 14. Тогда еще не было интернета и таблетки я выбрала неудачно. Просто заснула, через несколько часов проснулась. Никто не узнал, я думаю.
Второй раз вены. Не получилось, опять плохой расчет.
Третья попытка броситься под поезд. Не смогла себя заставить, ноги не слушались. 
Все это было примерно в одном возрасте; информации мало, эмоций много. Так что не повезло.

----------


## Unity

Это была очередная вспышка эмоций, – и даже особенно больно мне не было. Зато теперь шрамы на обеих руках, – и на общественном пляже я вряд ли когда-либо появлюсь – равно как и в любой иной открытой одежде, – стыдно ведь.  Минутная слабость, – уродливые отметины на всю жизнь…  :Frown:

----------


## Люблю...(

Знаю такое дело,шрамы остаються...я тоже так однажды ступила из за парня...только шрамы на одной руке были и по видно только когда холодно...но я этого не стыжусь...что в этом такого то?хм :Frown:

----------


## Салик

да какие таблетки???? о чем вы???? я вот два раза пытался броситься под поезд...но...испугался смерти, а может быть просто не хватало причин для смерти??? и вот завтра опять хочу пойти на переезд, думаю получится))) А в общем если рассказывать всю проблему, то причина в том, что я служу в МО по контракту. решил уволиться  из за расставания с девушкой, с которой прожил определенное время. След причина-недостатча имущества, при сдаче склада((((, и наконец третья-меня обвинили в краже денег (50 тыс руб)(((((((
   Я сбежал с МО, сейчас нахожусь у друга, и знаете, так хочется умереть,,,,целы й день про суициды читаю....вроде решился....потому что медлить нельзя (меня могут найти)

А если меня найдут, то вполне могут убить. не тем я на хвост наступил(((((((

----------


## псилоциб

> А если меня найдут, то вполне могут убить. не тем я на хвост наступил(((((((


  Да убить-то ладно. мы все когда-нибудь помрём.... Главное чтоб не посадили! 
Договор о полной материальной ответственности был? При каких обстоятельствах имущество пропало? Принимали ли Вы это имущество на ответственное хранение и по каким документам? Как происходила инвентаризация и присутствовали ли Вы на ней и была ли она вообще?
Каким образом Вас обвинили в краже 50 000 руб.? Было ли заявление в военную прокуратуру со стороны начальства? Идёт ли расследование? В каком качестве Вас привлекали в процессе предварительного расследования? Вы говорите "обвинили" - имеется уже обвинительное заключения следователя или это пока на стадии статуса подозреваемого в совершении преступления или же это пока на некоем неофициальном уровне (на уровне угроз от начальства)? 

Если нарыть кучу нарушений со стороны Вашего руководства, то можно попытаться всё опрокинуть на стадии предварительного следствия. И ещё - необходимо помнить, что ежели не удалось развалить дело на стадии предварительного расследования и дело пошло в суд с обвинительным заключением, то тогда скорее всего - всё пипец, ибо оправдательных приговоров в судебной практике у нас по стране в целом даже меньше чем в 1937 году в самый разгар сталинских репрессий. Судьи крайне не любят выносить оправдательные приговоры. Надо во чтобы то ни стало стараться развалить дело до суда!

----------


## Леся

> да какие таблетки???? о чем вы???? я вот два раза пытался броситься под поезд...но...испугался смерти, а может быть просто не хватало причин для смерти??? и вот завтра опять хочу пойти на переезд, думаю получится))) А в общем если рассказывать всю проблему, то причина в том, что я служу в МО по контракту. решил уволиться  из за расставания с девушкой, с которой прожил определенное время. След причина-недостатча имущества, при сдаче склада((((, и наконец третья-меня обвинили в краже денег (50 тыс руб)(((((((
>    Я сбежал с МО, сейчас нахожусь у друга, и знаете, так хочется умереть,,,,целы й день про суициды читаю....вроде решился....потому что медлить нельзя (меня могут найти)
> 
> А если меня найдут, то вполне могут убить. не тем я на хвост наступил(((((((


 50 000 рублей - это не причина для самоубийства, тем более что это еще надо доказывать. Возможно, сбежав, ты ухудшил ситуацию. Это не выход.

----------


## kingiru

вауу надо бы попробавать  :Smile: )) эйфория )))

----------


## Святой отец

Лично опробывано, Донормил 200 таблеток, 6,5 банок. После принятия лёг спать, короче я был в каком-то другом измерении, были всякие галлюцинации, то меня хоронили и я лежал в тёмном ящике, то я валялся на помойке, а надо мной кружили и жужали мухи, то я летал от человека к человеку и они мне что то орали говорили. Были всякие голоса. Я часто просыпался и пытался закричать: Почему я не умераю?! но не успевал ничего сказать отрубался. Галлюцинации были страшные, почти как белая горячки, тока монстров не видел. Я вечером принял, а утром приехала скорая и я был госпитализирован. Утром как я проснулся галлюцинаций не было. Печень и почки не беспокоят.  Было очень трудно сходить в туалет, мой член съёжился и стал каким-то желеобразным потом это прошло. Можно предположить что и другие мышци становятся желеобразными. Я сильно опух. Опухлость сохранялась дня три. Внимание предупреждаю, не вздумайте стравиться Донормилом, кроме страшнющих галлюцинаций ничего не будет.

Хочу попробывать умереть от холода. Наполню в ванную воды и кину туда льда и лягу туда. Да и в принципе просто от холодной водопроводной воды можно умереть.

Холод иногда называют "тихим убийцей". Он подстерегает свох жертв повсюду: от высоких широт Арктики и Антарктики до тропиков Сахары и Уганды. Преследует неотступно и убивает незаметно. Жертва не кричит и не агонизирует, а просто засыпает. Он не оставляет следов - судмедэкспертиза ставит диагноз: утопление, сердечная недостаточность, отек легких… Но всех их убил холод!

----------


## Jiharka

> Хочу попробывать умереть от холода. Наполню в ванную воды и кину туда льда и лягу туда. Да и в принципе просто от холодной водопроводной воды можно умереть.
> 
> !


 мдааа....все "гениальное"-просто! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dont give up

я пробовала лишь резать запястья, иногда так фигово бывает, что я просто беру лезвие и режу, режу...режу...течет много крови, мне почти не больно, я реву потом когда кровь останавливается и мне становится немного легче на душе...И по мере того как я вижу, что рана затягивается, я чувствую как  с ней затягивается моя душевная рана...

----------


## dont give up

> а утром приехала скорая и я был госпитализирован.


 это кто тебе вызвал скрую и как догадались? какие потом вопросы были? Я вот знаю, что никто мне скорую не вызовет

----------


## Святой отец

> это кто тебе вызвал скрую и как догадались? какие потом вопросы были? Я вот знаю, что никто мне скорую не вызовет


 Родители скорую вызвали. Не могли утром разбудить. Хотели в психушку но робители не согласились, в бальнице скорой помощи сначало отказали и зачем-то повезли в психушку, там психиатр рекомендовал меня покласть в психушку. В психушки восновном лежат норкаманы и алкаши. Так что ложиться туда не охота. У нас в больнице скорой помощи была знакомая которая меня устроила. Хотя во время моего визита там был бомж, который пытался отравиться угарным газом, его почему-то без проблем в больницу положили и в психушку не возили. В психушку меня на учёт не ставили. Хотя я пытался уйти из жизнь из за психических откланений, у меня голоса. В больницу приезжала тётка из милиции, выспрашивала цель моего суицида, она там писала какой-то протокол и подписал. Через недельку домой звонят менты и просят меня приехать в их участок, что бы составить протокол, ну там я напесал как суицид совершал и на этом меня оставили в покое.

Если вы психический и физический здоровый человек, то я вас умоляю, не делайте глупостей! хотите стать инвалидом? Сто раз подумайте о суициде прежде чем решайтесь.

----------


## Jiharka

> я пробовала лишь резать запястья, иногда так фигово бывает, что я просто беру лезвие и режу, режу...режу...течет много крови, мне почти не больно, я реву потом когда кровь останавливается и мне становится немного легче на душе...И по мере того как я вижу, что рана затягивается, я чувствую как  с ней затягивается моя душевная рана...


 прям что-то из области фантастики рассказываете? резать тоже уметь нужно!  и часто Вы это практикуете?!

----------


## Dalia

> Родители скорую вызвали. Не могли утром разбудить. Хотели в психушку но робители не согласились, в бальнице скорой помощи сначало отказали и зачем-то повезли в психушку, там психиатр рекомендовал меня покласть в психушку. В психушки восновном лежат норкаманы и алкаши. Так что ложиться туда не охота. У нас в больнице скорой помощи была знакомая которая меня устроила. Хотя во время моего визита там был бомж, который пытался отравиться угарным газом, его почему-то без проблем в больницу положили и в психушку не возили. В психушку меня на учёт не ставили. Хотя я пытался уйти из жизнь из за психических откланений, у меня голоса. В больницу приезжала тётка из милиции, выспрашивала цель моего суицида, она там писала какой-то протокол и подписал. Через недельку домой звонят менты и просят меня приехать в их участок, что бы составить протокол, ну там я напесал как суицид совершал и на этом меня оставили в покое.


 Голоса это конечно уже проблема... И ничего совсем не помогает?

----------


## Святой отец

> Голоса это конечно уже проблема... И ничего совсем не помогает?


 Ну из тех лекарств, что я пробывал особо ничего не помогает. Да и состояние от лекарств становится не жизненно способным, становишься как пьяный ели двиггаешься. :Smile:

----------


## Амфи

ну, голоса слышать это жутко и опасно... я страдала одно время такими слуховыми галлюцинациями. со временем прошло.

тут кто-то писал, что от порезов легче становится...хм... не могу сказать, что часто это практиковала, но это действительно приятно. ощущение как от прихода амфетамина: дрожь, возбужденное состояние, вроде и бодряк, но и слабость от страха прорезать вену сильнее чем надо (цели самоубийства не было - просто по кайфу было кровь себе пустить)

так что не фантастика это. а факт

----------


## Dalia

> Ну из тех лекарств, что я пробывал особо ничего не помогает. Да и состояние от лекарств становится не жизненно способным, становишься как пьяный ели двиггаешься.


 Мда... И к врачу не обратишься - в дурку упекут. Крепитесь! Надеюсь у вас это пройдет!

----------


## Танюха

в дурку не упекут без согласия родственников, этап пройден

----------


## Lillu

Глупость не может управлять судьбой....
Всем мои решительные действия к су с раннего возраста заканчивались не удачей. Но......

----------


## Танюха

а может нам всем не судьба еще умирать, или рано разницы никакой. если мы живы после суицида, стоит задуматся. может стоит жить
у меня первая попытка суицида была в 22 года, я наглаталась таблеток, меня откачали, вторая попытка в 23 года, муж успел ухватить, прыгала под поезд в метро. подруга сообщила мужу, что я хочу совершить и течением обстоятельств, муж оказался на той станции на которой была я и успел схватить и утащить меня от вагона, хотя сумка была полная снатворного....

----------


## Неурус

Сообщение от Dalia  
Голоса это конечно уже проблема... И ничего совсем не помогает?



Попробуй спиртное,курить и девушки должно пройти!!!

----------


## Barton

> я вас увераю не делаите глупостеи из любои ситуацыи можна наити выход даже смерти близких разрыв с любимою мена даже один раз кидалт жест сказал типа прийди комне типа ты мне нравишся пришел и она говорит типа это шутка я пошутил а мне тогда была 10 лет и чё не зделал суицыт и более таго простил ее если зделать самоубийство тот автоматом в ад поподаеш потомучто Бог даёт тебе жизни, жизни это бесплатныи дар Бога и делая сомоубиства вы отказываитесь от етого дара и попадаите в ад  ад там адские муки там есть черви диаметром около 20 см и они залезают под кожу и едят вас из нутри там еше много такого страшного я вам шяс не буду всё пересказывать но если появилась проблема обратитесь к Богу и он вам дас сил всё пережить проверено и доказано не делаите глупостеи прошу вас


 афтар пиши исчо жжеееешшшьь сотона, особенно про червей 20 см в диаметре, ты что их измерял чтоли? Со штангенциркулем по аду лазил, или на глаз мерял?

----------


## Barton

> Родители скорую вызвали. Не могли утром разбудить. Хотели в психушку но робители не согласились, в бальнице скорой помощи сначало отказали и зачем-то повезли в психушку, там психиатр рекомендовал меня покласть в психушку. В психушки восновном лежат норкаманы и алкаши. Так что ложиться туда не охота. У нас в больнице скорой помощи была знакомая которая меня устроила. Хотя во время моего визита там был бомж, который пытался отравиться угарным газом, его почему-то без проблем в больницу положили и в психушку не возили. В психушку меня на учёт не ставили. Хотя я пытался уйти из жизнь из за психических откланений, у меня голоса. В больницу приезжала тётка из милиции, выспрашивала цель моего суицида, она там писала какой-то протокол и подписал. Через недельку домой звонят менты и просят меня приехать в их участок, что бы составить протокол, ну там я напесал как суицид совершал и на этом меня оставили в покое.
> 
> Если вы психический и физический здоровый человек, то я вас умоляю, не делайте глупостей! хотите стать инвалидом? Сто раз подумайте о суициде прежде чем решайтесь.


 пациент, а вы тут смотрю с жихаркой обосновались?

----------


## Princess...

Три года назад я резала вены...

----------


## Sayana

А я в 16 лет пробовала отравиться ртутью, достала её с большим трудом, плохо было нериально, медики говорили что я ходячий труп, и так не определили что со мною, а я и не призналась им, но со мною через две недели всё в порядке было, так что моё мнение ртуть это фигня, теперь у меня по плану прыжок с 12 этажа, хотя у меня одноклассница с 9 этажа прыгала, без последствий.

----------


## sydbarrett

А я целый год почти каждый день думал или пытался покончить разными способами. Вообще, самый приятный и философичный способ - не есть и не пить, можно со смертью наиграться и надуматься, и даже одуматься, только нужна отдельная квартира для этого на несколько дней, можно многократно использовать, отрыв реальный получается. Но были и опасные способы; не хочется подавать плохой пример, потому что необычные это способы. Адреналина, конечно, много. Тогда я, конечно, всю жизнь вспоминал, всё что было хорошего, передумывал.

Потом после суицидального поведения такая вещь может наступить - истерический мазохизм. Это доступнее психологически, чем самоубийство, и чаще можно прибегать к этому. Состоит в том, чтобы, образно говоря, весь мир потопить в своей крови: если плохо относятся люди, то пусть ещё хуже относятся, подливаешь масла в огонь, делая хуже только себе, ну провоцируя других разве что.

Вообще, пока больше не собираюсь тут писать, так что ещё расскажу немного. Запал на книгу Мартина Лютера "О рабстве воли". Пытаешься что-то изменить, а не выходит ничего, и все советы удивляют поверхностностью и безучастностью. И нечего менять. И ещё в том же духе - "Записки из подполья" Ф.М.Достоевского.

Не нужно перенапрягаться, никогда не жаль отступить - и лучше делать это часто и понемногу. Тогда жить легко. Сила воли и упрямство - разные вещи...

----------


## Димон

> Здраствуйте, меня зовут Ксюша, мне 12 лет, я хочу рассказать о своей попытке покончить жизнь самоубийством, как то раз я сильно поругалась с родителями, и поссорилась со своим парнем, которого любила больше всех на свете, эта любовь была сильнее всех чувств, я готова была просто каждый день быть рядом, да я знаю может в моём возрасте такая любовь не возможна, но у меня были чувства на столько сильны, что я себя не контролировала, и вот однажды он сказал что между нами ничего не будет, и мне стало так плохо я ревела, выдерала волоси на себе, билась об стенку, и мне пришла в голову мысль, "- Может мне спрыгнуть с 10 этажа, или порезать вены, или наглататься таблеток", я лежала и думала, если спрыгивать будет больно, если резать тоже, я пришла к выводу что съем все таблетки которые найду, я пошла на кухню, и взяла из оптечки все таблетки которые попались, через 1минуту мне стало очень плохо кружилась голова, слабость, я легла на пол, и ещё к тому же общалась в аське, всем говорила какая я бедная овечка, что вот..у меня все плохо, сознание я не потеряла, и просто лежала на полу, потом пришла мама и моя тетя, начали меня спрашивать зачем да почему, вообщем хорошем это не закончилось, меня положили в больницу, и я лежала там целую неделю, потом мня выписаои и поставили на учет в миллиции, и потом я поняла что если у нас трудности в жизни с ними надо бороться а не уходить от проблему, черные силы нас подавляют на такие поступки, не надо поддаваться своим слабостям, жизнь продолжаеться и надо ею радоваться, ведь кто то живет ещё хуже тебя, и вообщем не делайте глупостей...


  Твоя любовь закончилось, значит ты не любила а только в нушила себе что любила и думала что всё. Тебе повизло что твоя ошибка закончилась хорошо. Настоящие чувства тебя заставели перерезать вены не боясь этого ляг в горячую ванну и не почувствуешь. И вобще лезвие бритвы и так хорошо попробуй палец легко подрезать никакой боли не будет она проявится через время, самое то когда она проявится тебя это уже не будет волновать. Это бред что есть выход. Выход появляется у тех у кого были чувства не настоящие и он это понил. А что делать тем кто любить по настоящему они все уже перерезали вены и будут это делать потому что знают что такое любовь.

----------


## Димон

> А я в 16 лет пробовала отравиться ртутью, достала её с большим трудом, плохо было нериально, медики говорили что я ходячий труп, и так не определили что со мною, а я и не призналась им, но со мною через две недели всё в порядке было, так что моё мнение ртуть это фигня, теперь у меня по плану прыжок с 12 этажа, хотя у меня одноклассница с 9 этажа прыгала, без последствий.


  Прыжок с высокого здание не эфективен ты можешь и не умереть а покалечится и страдать больше нужно без болезненый и быстрый конец. Обычно люди не задумываются что выбрать. Нужно делать это чательно и безболезненно. Не каждый спрыгнит со 2 го этажа а тут 12. Пуля в лоб. Самый лучший способ и вздохнуть не успеешь. Есть минус где взять оружие и денег на него. Таблетки очень долго. Вот яд. Но опять где его взять. Резать вены нужно их найти а не просто руку полосовать тогда будет эффект. Висилица не всегда и соорудить можно это и где а если потолки низкие. Под поезд тоже не каждый ляжет. Нужно чательно продумать как умирать. И тогда будет счастье.

----------


## Димон

<<я вас увераю не делаите глупостеи из любои ситуацыи можна наити выход даже смерти близких разрыв с любимою мена даже один раз кидалт жест сказал типа прийди комне типа ты мне нравишся пришел и она говорит типа это шутка я пошутил а мне тогда была 10 лет и чё не зделал суицыт и более таго простил ее если зделать самоубийство тот автоматом в ад поподаеш потомучто Бог даёт тебе жизни, жизни это бесплатныи дар Бога и делая сомоубиства вы отказываитесь от етого дара и попадаите в ад ад там адские муки там есть черви диаметром около 20 см и они залезают под кожу и едят вас из нутри там еше много такого страшного я вам шяс не буду всё пересказывать но если появилась проблема обратитесь к Богу и он вам дас сил всё пережить проверено и доказано не делаите глупостеи прошу вас>> 

Что за бред это точно не любовь тебя позвали и тут же прогнали и откуда тут любви взятся тут нет чувств. Для тех кто любит по настоящему и не может быть рядом выхода нет и не может быть, это замкнутый круг. Любовь тебя не отпустит. Где же этот бог я столько прошу быть с ней а он не помогает ни как где же он. Она моё счастье. Мне не нужно ничего только она. Как можно о любимой забыть если любишь. Никакой суицид не напугает. Плевать что ад лучше муравьи под кожей чем боль сердца. Физическую боль можно терпеть. А душевную нет.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Я уже стоял в петле,но так и не решился,в следующий раз не лоханусь!

----------


## SunSmile

В первый раз не смог, значит и не стоит продолжать пробовать. Ведь от изменения способа ухода из жизни страх не пропадёт!

----------


## 359

я пытался. честно пытался. но меня зашвырнули в лечебницу. там было хорошо. очень хорошо. но организм адаптировался. ахаха. он адаптировался и лекарства не помогали!!1

----------


## Lexington

недавно начались вновь волнообразные приступы депресняка...сходил к доктору: выписал таблетки для жесткой глушилки оного...напару с алкоголем во время приступов действует очень ефективно...побочные действия: появление легкого пристрастия+начал "лечиться" и во время отсутствия депресняка...сегодня днем был как раз такой приступ...незнаю чего будет дальше...

----------

